# [OT] Opera Browser ab sofort kostenlos

## Mark.M

Nachdem für den Browser Opera noch vor kurzem im Rahmen der 10-year online anniversary party Lizenzen kostenlos verteilt wurden, steht der Browser ab sofort unter http://www.opera.com/ ohne Werbebanner und ohne Zahlung von Lizenzgebühren allen Benutzern zur Verfügung.

----------

## misterjack

das jede news, die man auf jeder newsseite lesen kann immer sofort hier gepostet werden muss finde ich lächerlich

----------

## ph03n1x

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> das jede news, die man auf jeder newsseite lesen kann immer sofort hier gepostet werden muss finde ich lächerlich

 

Naja du hast ja recht, aber angesichts dessen, dass er ganz neu hier ist, darf man das etwas netter sagen  :Wink:  oder am besten einfach ignorieren, weil wenn's keine replies gibt, dann wird das auch aufhören...

----------

## misterjack

 *ph03n1x wrote:*   

> Naja du hast ja recht, aber angesichts dessen, dass er ganz neu hier ist, darf man das etwas netter sagen  oder am besten einfach ignorieren, weil wenn's keine replies gibt, dann wird das auch aufhören...

 

Anmeldungsdatum: 03.08.2004 - also ganz neu ist er sicherlich nicht  :Smile: 

----------

## Lenz

Naja lächerlich ist's nicht, aber nervig! :/ Die meisten Leute lesen hier halt Heise & Co... da nervt das irgendwann!

----------

## SkaaliaN

obwohl ein wenig informationen ja nicht schlecht sind  :Wink: 

----------

## chrib

 *Mattez wrote:*   

> obwohl ein wenig informationen ja nicht schlecht sind 

 

Wobei es m. E. davon abhängt, was für Informationen es sind. Nachrichten vom Heise-Ticker dürften redundant sein, die meisten hier lesen den ja sicherlich.

----------

## SkaaliaN

aber ein fester nachrichtenthread wäre normal echt eine gute sache..so kann man informationen sammeln

----------

## _hephaistos_

viel viel viel wichtiger ist doch, dass heute kde 3.5_beta1 released wurde!  :Twisted Evil: 

cheers

----------

## Lenz

 *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   

> viel viel viel wichtiger ist doch, dass heute kde 3.5_beta1 released wurde! 
> 
> cheers

 

LOL  :Wink: 

----------

## Mgiese

 *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   

> viel viel viel wichtiger ist doch, dass heute kde 3.5_beta1 released wurde! 
> 
> cheers

   :Wink:  das hoert sich gut an  :Very Happy:  hoffendlich sind dann bald die 2 glsa verschwunden ( 200507-23,200508-08 ) !!

mfg

----------

## Linux-Spielkind

 *Quote:*   

>  KDE 3.5 Beta 1 ("Kanzler") 

 

Nen besseren namen für das release hätten sie wohl nicht nehmen können!

----------

## amne

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> das jede news, die man auf jeder newsseite lesen kann immer sofort hier gepostet werden muss finde ich lächerlich

 

Ungefähr gleich lästig wie die Leute die sich sofort darüber aufregen.  :Razz: 

----------

## Pamino

Also ich habs noch nicht gewusst und lese heise & co   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Linux-Spielkind

 *Pamino wrote:*   

> Also ich habs noch nicht gewusst und lese heise & co  

 

Noch so einer, mir gings genauso und ich fand die info recht nett. Krieg zur zeit sowieso relativ wenig mit  :Smile: 

----------

## Pamino

Also dank der netten info hab ich mir das ding gleich mal geladen und schon ein problem: Die Menüleiste (Datei Bearbeiten etc) hat eine extrem kleine schrift?! Kann man das irgendwie beheben?  :Smile: 

Vll ist jetzt auch der thread sinnvoller in den augen mancher hier   :Very Happy: 

----------

## sirro

 *Pamino wrote:*   

> Also dank der netten info hab ich mir das ding gleich mal geladen und schon ein problem: Die Menüleiste (Datei Bearbeiten etc) hat eine extrem kleine schrift?! Kann man das irgendwie beheben? 

 

Guck mal unter Tools->Preferences->Advances->Fonts. Da kannst du recht viel einstellen. HTH

----------

## Pamino

 *sirro wrote:*   

>  *Pamino wrote:*   Also dank der netten info hab ich mir das ding gleich mal geladen und schon ein problem: Die Menüleiste (Datei Bearbeiten etc) hat eine extrem kleine schrift?! Kann man das irgendwie beheben?  
> 
> Guck mal unter Tools->Preferences->Advances->Fonts. Da kannst du recht viel einstellen. HTH

 

Danke! War nich ganz so einfach zu finden bei ner schriftart die ich nur mit xmag lesen kann! *g*

----------

## ph03n1x

 *Pamino wrote:*   

> Also ich habs noch nicht gewusst und lese heise & co  

 

Dafür gibt's Fielmann  :Razz: 

----------

## tgurr

Nette Ergänzung zu den Heise News ist auch immer osnews.com finde ich.

----------

## SkaaliaN

also ich bin wie gesagt für einen thread indem die nachrichten gepostet, bzw. zusammengetragen und auch diskutiert werden können..schaden kann sowas nicht..nicht jede newsseite bringt alle informationen..da sind zusätzliche quellen immer gut

----------

## EdtheRat

 *Mattez wrote:*   

> also ich bin wie gesagt für einen thread indem die nachrichten gepostet, bzw. zusammengetragen und auch diskutiert werden können..schaden kann sowas nicht..nicht jede newsseite bringt alle informationen..da sind zusätzliche quellen immer gut
> 
> 

----------

## theche

Ich finde, der Opera lädt im Vergleich zu FF ewig. Dafür surft es sich irgendwie flüssiger  :Smile:  (das liegt vor allem an der besseren Umsetzung der Mausgesten), aber irgendwie hab ich auch das Gefühl, dass ich schneller ein brauchbares Abbild der jeweiligen Seite angezeigt bekomme.

Das ganz große + von FF ist Adblock...deswegen nutze ich Opera kaum noch.

----------

## tango

 *Quote:*   

> Das ganz große + von FF ist Adblock...deswegen nutze ich Opera kaum noch.

 

Gibt auch Adblock für Opera...

Ich nutze den Firefox + Thunderbird weil sie Open-Source sind, und ich damit alles habe was ich brauche.

Das ganze Chat-Zeug wird mit Gaim erledigt..

Finde die Aktion von Opera gegenüber denen, die eine Lizenz haben total unfair...

tango

----------

## musv

 *Quote:*   

> Finde die Aktion von Opera gegenüber denen, die eine Lizenz haben total unfair...

 

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/technologie/0,1518,375772,00.html

Obwohl Spiegel.de in Sachen Computer (besonders bei Linux) eher mit Vorsicht zu genießen ist, könnte man in den Artikel direkt mal reininterpretieren, daß Opera in nächster Zeit irgendwann mal ganz kostenlos werden könnte. 

Unfair finde ich das allerdings nicht unbedingt. Man könnte es ja wie das Shareware-Prinzip betrachten. 

Auf jeden Fall war fand ich die Aktion richtig gut, weil sich meiner Meinung nach mit Opera nunmal am besten surfen läßt.

----------

